
.NET Foundation Elections - SeanKilleen
https://election.dotnetfoundation.org/
======
SeanKilleen
The .NET Foundation is holding elections for is Board of Directors from
3/21-3/28.

While only .NET Foundation members can vote in this election, anyone who has a
question for the candidates about the .NET Foundation, its mission, or their
proposed plans to submit a question at:
[https://election.dotnetfoundation.org/questions](https://election.dotnetfoundation.org/questions).

Candidate statements can be found at:
[https://election.dotnetfoundation.org/candidates](https://election.dotnetfoundation.org/candidates)

I hope folks will join the .NET Foundation in widening its membership /
leadership and looking for new ideas to build a more vibrant community the
.NET ecosystem.

(Disclosure: I am one of the candidates running in this election)

